# Melbourne Kayak Fishing club



## matthew2 (Sep 23, 2007)

HI ALL
Is there a melbourne kayak fishing club ? If there is,nt why not form one like other states ? there seem to be enough yakers out there ;-) post a reply on the idea !


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

matthew2 said:


> HI ALL
> Is there a melbourne kayak fishing club ? If there is,nt why not form one like other states ? there seem to be enough yakers out there ;-) post a reply on the idea !


I bags President!

Just kidding  :lol:

That sounds like a great idea.

I don't think there is a Melbourne club?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

dude no joke, this is freaky i was about to post this last night!
i'm in for sure and think its a great idea.
we will need our own site though, and it needs to be better than those bloody SA's ;-)

cheers


----------



## wtownfisher (Oct 11, 2008)

Great idea you would need a meeting point or clubhouse to think of also. :

Paul


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

zipper said:


> we will need our own site though, and it needs to be better than those bloody SA's ;-)


Doesn't matter how nice your site looks you'll still have to live with the fact you're a Victorian. 8)


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

kraley said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > zipper said:
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhh 8)

I think that would be a great idea also


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> zipper said:
> 
> 
> > we will need our own site though, and it needs to be better than those bloody SA's ;-)
> ...


Me thinks it's on!

(I'll have to sit on the fence here. I live in SA and fish mostly (and caught all of my Mulloway) in Vic.)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

mcbigg said:


> (I'll have to sit on the fence here. I live in SA and fish mostly (and caught all of my Mulloway) in Vic.)


Shotgun Mcbigg. There, you're a South Aussie now.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

mcbigg said:


> Me thinks it's on!


fine if i must
just a starter and a light read
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Adelaide

beat that fool


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG LOL I have mad computing skillz and can lynk to websytes too homez.

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Victoria

Well that comeback took a whole 4 brain cells to think up. Tip, let it go.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> mcbigg said:
> 
> 
> > (I'll have to sit on the fence here. I live in SA and fish mostly (and caught all of my Mulloway) in Vic.)
> ...


I feel smarter already! :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

haha when i linked it i thought hmmm, damit there will definatley be one for victoria.
ok i'll drop it only if you share mcbigg with us 

cheers


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

zipper said:


> haha when i linked it i thought hmmm, damit there will definatley be one for victoria.
> ok i'll drop it only if you share mcbigg with us
> 
> cheers


NO ZIPPER DONT GIVE UP.  8) 
The yaks in vic go faster ;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

and catch more fish ;-)


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

ok maybe we should get back to the topic so what do u guys rekon?
But vic yaks still go faster 

cheers


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

ok lets get over the fact that SA sucks and get back on topic.
so who in melbourne is up for this idea? especially with the upcoming tea tree comp this shall be primo time to try set something up

cheers


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

well being a Ballarat boy i don't really count as melbourne  
but definately be interested in this once i get my new 'yak sorted. can't have all those WA and especially the SA boys thinking they're better than us. Next thing you know people will claim Sydney is a fun place to live... i mean really


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hate to piss on your parade fellas, but where's the advantage over an admittedly cute little clubhouse with bunting your mum made tacked around the walls and a sign out the front saying "Melbourne Kayak Fishing Club for Special People" and this site?

No fees, insurance, interminable meetings over who knicked the petty cash (and where the fcuk IS the treasurer?) No fundraisers, raffles, stupid comps and BBq's that you feel duty bound to attend. No longwinded presidents with delusions of grandeur, personal hygiene issues and whose best mate is a two faced prick that bares a striking resemblance to Hitler.

Nahhh....call it AKFF and leave it at that.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

varp said:


> Hate to piss on your parade fellas, but where's the advantage over an admittedly cute little clubhouse with bunting your mum made tacked around the walls and a sign out the front saying "Melbourne Kayak Fishing Club for Special People" and this site?
> 
> No fees, insurance, interminable meetings over who knicked the petty cash (and where the fcuk IS the treasurer?) No fundraisers, raffles, stupid comps and BBq's that you feel duty bound to attend. No longwinded presidents with delusions of grandeur, personal hygiene issues and whose best mate is a two faced prick that bares a striking resemblance to Hitler.
> 
> Nahhh....call it AKFF and leave it at that.


What Varp said! Alot of hassles with clubs of this sort. What we do need is to organise a pub night every now and then, to put some faces to names(and drink some piss). Salmonsnature and Zipper - You got your I.D. organised? ;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

haha its unfortunate when your bro turned 18 in august but you actually look your age lol 
But i think what matty/ varp is true. We just need get togethors and what not


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

pub night sounds like a good idea


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Fish the morning :lol: , have a BBQ  , Get drunk :twisted: :lol: :lol: 
In other words Social gathering, could be organised for every quarter (every 4 months ;-) ) in different spots around the bay to make it fair for everybody. BYO food and drink? :? (drink responsible if driving please :twisted: ) We could maybe have a comp for the days fishing, biggest fish?

Now who wants to organise it :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> ...could be organised for every quarter (every 4 months ;-) )...


There's 16 months in a year now? Sweet. Hope the extra four months are in summer.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

mcbigg said:



> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > ...could be organised for every quarter (every 4 months ;-) )...
> ...


OK OK it was late ok i did mean 3 months :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## matthew2 (Sep 23, 2007)

HI ALL
I mean have a monthly fish to gether like meeting at Millers road in Atona or something like that , not a club house and all that crap keep it simple and fun !!


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

I vote for Mathew as president ;-) , good idea , just post it in the trip section under "Melbourne get together" or "informal comp" and see if it can grow. You might be on your own for the first few trips but it will eventually catch on, maybe make it in the monthly comp period to encourage more to go out. I don't know if i will ever get down there but maybe it will suit at some stage.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

just read my last post....  ...apologies for the rant, methinks a bit too much red cordial.... 

But yeah what the Greenhornet said!!! Give it time and get along to a few trips to get to know a few AKFFers and see how it feels.  Mind you fisho's can be an antisocial bunch of retards at times - some fish to escape the stinking crush of humanity, some to stare into the middle distance while some are just completely fuggin mad, but it'd probably be fair to say most just hate knocking back a few coldies. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Agree with you on both counts Varp...Most of us get enough enjoyment having an informal gathering of the few back at the cars after a morning out on the water. I'd have a beer with any of the fellas I've had the pleasure to fish with from AKFF. I'd call it a club of flexible proportions and equally flexible conditions. And yes, a lot of guys just hit the water not to interact with others but over in these parts, what's a day on the water without the sound of a fishing mates screaming drag or laughing at someone elses expense as the still night air is punctuated by "I'm ooonnnnn! F%&#, dropped him!" Yep, this forum is "Club" enough for me!


----------

